# brick paver patio repair



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm repairing a brick paver patio that has been down for about thirty years. It has sunk down a couple of inches in a few spots. I plan on taking up those brick and resetting them, then use Quickrete Powerloc sand sealer. Has anyone used this product before. If so how does it work. Someone told me that it discolors the red brick when finished. Anyone here of this
Thanks
JHC


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have not used the quikcrete product but I have used other brands of polymeric sand.
I would be careful using it with brick. I made the mistake of using polymeric sand with brick many years ago and it put a haze on the brick that was difficult to remove. 
Of course some bricks are more porous than others but I would not risk it. 
Just use concrete sand.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Ill introduce myself shortly, ive been reading here a lot lately but i signed up to save you some heartache that i have experienced. DO NOT to use sakrete. Terrible product. Alliance is what i use. Ive also heard great things about SEK polysweep but havent used it myself


----------



## Bartic (Sep 29, 2007)

If Envirobond products are available where you are located id suggest using Envirosand. It "melts" and turns soft again when it gets wet so you can wash it off the bricks if you manage to stain them.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

if you wish to use the product, tarp and tape down all the surfaces, if the brick is extremely porous or has a lot of pitting. If the patio hasn't moved otherwise, you probably can get away with paver sand.


----------



## Sillig (Oct 26, 2015)

Need advice 
I'm getting ready to start a large concrete paver job and would appreciate any help. 
They have a inground swimming pool with a concrete deck, that measures approximately 4100 sq..ft. Living in New Orleans,La. we have problems with sinkage which caused the slab to crack and settle in a few spots. Two sections of concrete measuring 7'x26' was removed and brought to the clay. The deck has 5-6" drains placed around the pool. 
1) I'm planning to drill weep holes 1/2" in diameter, placing foam cord into the holes. The weep holes will be spaced 8' apart in alternating triangle r pattern. 
2) I will put a layer of woven geotextile meterial on top the concrete to stop any loss of meterial. 
3) 610 1" road base will be placed on top the fabric at different thickness to bring it to grade. 
A) after compacting the clay I plan to lay fabric down that will extend 1/2" above the paver. 2" of 610 will go on top fabric than compacted, than add another 2" of 610 and compact it also. 
B) An area that measures 70'x35" will require a total depth of 3" of 610 which which will compacted slopped and brought to grade. 
C) Another section measures 60'x20' will require approximately 1" of 610 road base. Can this be compacted?
4) on top the 610 I will lay another layer of fabric before the 1" concrete sand setting bed. 

I would greatly appreciate any advice on this project
Thank You


----------

